# Do you still cover the brake when you jump?



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Just curious what others do. I typically have 1 finger on the brake lever at all times, even while jumping. You guuys do the same, or use a full grip when jumping?


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

Tarekith said:


> Just curious what others do. I typically have 1 finger on the brake lever at all times, even while jumping. You guuys do the same, or use a full grip when jumping?


depends, if I'm hitt'n a tight rythym section I'll cover both levers with two fingers. On the other hand if its a gnarley big jump I usually just hang on for the ride. If you like to adjust the attitude of the big in mid flight it may be handy to keep the rear brake covered..


----------



## shook_dh (Apr 24, 2005)

depends... if something where you have to stop or turn right after yea but otherwise no


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

Changing your hand position for anything is a bad habit. I know that for DJ you rarely need any brakes at all but if you take fingers off the brakes you are not going to be able to translate your DJ practice to sketchier trail jumps and such when you need your brakes right before or after a jump. Also if you are two fingering your brakes, at all, ever, you really ought to examine the way your brakes are set up or consider getting different brakes. There are a lot of great brakes out there. I ride Hope M4s myself and even on "Ride, Don't Slide" at Whistler I had perfect control with one finger on each brake. However, it may not be your brakes that are the problem, maybe your fingers are not quite strong enough.


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

i ride with my fingers on the brake when racing or DHing, but when jumping i dont.


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

I cant really say that I think about it when I do it. I could cover, I could not. It's not something that goes through my mind when riding.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

The only DJ's I hit are all on Downhill runs. I keep one finger on the brakest at all times...even when jumping.


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

i like to keep 2 on the rear most of the time, once in the while i have my fingers off.


----------



## NRTH SHORE (Jan 24, 2004)

well i just grip n rip ...... especialy if im unshure im gona commit... then you can't hit the breaks and your commited to the jump so you hafta come through.  oh i cover the breaks ocasionaly when im following some one so i don't run over them if they crash.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

i don't even have brakes right now...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

1 finger each brake


----------



## jazzy jibber (May 6, 2004)

1 finger each


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

i ride with 3 fingers on each lever at all times.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

no fingers on the brakes at any time. look at any pic i've ever posted and you will see......


----------



## ~NWS~ (Aug 8, 2005)

i always have one finger on each lever, never knwo when sumthign coudl pop out at you or you need to stop on a landing!


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

jazzy jibber said:


> 1 finger each


or 2 fingers when you're skurd


----------



## jazzy jibber (May 6, 2004)

zachdank said:


> or 2 fingers when you're skurd


the breaks on my downhillbike dont work, thats how i roll, i was so outta control, look at the peoples faces


----------



## tim_54321 (Dec 14, 2004)

always 1 finger on each


----------



## dvswim (Aug 27, 2005)

5 fingers on the levers at all times  .
actually my bike was stolen in stamford,ct so i dont ride anyhting anymreo. just drive my prelude.


----------



## StinkyOne (Jan 19, 2004)

If I am comfortable with the jump I put one finger on the brakes, but if I am scared to hit something I take my fingers off the brakes so I can't back out. Stupid courage!!!


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

I used to have the WORST case of 'panic braking' ... just scrubbing the slightest bit of speed just before hitting a jump, only to realize I needed ALL that speed to make it or not case. I would chicken out without good reason.

Now I rarely cover my rear brake on dirt jumps, never my front.


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

One finger each, pretty much always, except when I'm riding street I don't think I have my fingers on unless I'm doing some balance related trick... I don't really know though, just kinda do whatever I do naturally.


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*1 finga every time...*

...cept climbin'...duh.


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

The only time i dont have my fingers on the brakes is in a race run. I keep em off to make sure I commit in certain sections... Works pretty well!


----------



## Monster T-roy (Aug 20, 2004)

zachdank said:


> i ride with 3 fingers on each lever at all times.


---what are fingers?


----------



## leddder (Oct 24, 2004)

Tarekith said:


> Just curious what others do. I typically have 1 finger on the brake lever at all times, even while jumping. You guuys do the same, or use a full grip when jumping?


one finger on each lever, its perfect for the one footers.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

one finger on each for DH, one finger or none for dj depending on what im doing


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

I grab the break levers with both hands, I don't even hang on the the handlebar, just the levers.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

RobsterCraw said:


> . I know that for DJ you rarely need any brakes at all .


Mr. Craw, I beg to differ. Using the brakes in mid air is great for adding style since it helps you drop the front end quickly. Not everyone likes to but I love using the brakes in the air off really steep lips, especially if the gaps are small. In the park, the same holds true on things like spines where getting the front end pointed down quickly can be the difference between sick style and 8' drops to flat.


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

namaSSte said:


> Mr. Craw, I beg to differ. Using the brakes in mid air is great for adding style since it helps you drop the front end quickly. Not everyone likes to but I love using the brakes in the air off really steep lips, especially if the gaps are small. In the park, the same holds true on things like spines where getting the front end pointed down quickly can be the difference between sick style and 8' drops to flat.


Yeah, I'm familiar with that practice, but for DJ its often more of a crutch than an actual neccessity. I sometimes see guys at my local jumps hitting the rear brake mid air all the time, on every jump. I think thats a bad habit and is just making up for their bad form/control of the bike. In some cases I've used it too but only because I've screwed up already. I did not say that you shouldn't have brakes for DJ, but I've scene a lot of people that don't. My point was that if you are a MTBer instead of a BMXer you should practice with 1 finger on each brake so that you are used to controling the handlebar with 8 fingers instead of 10 so that you can translate that to trail riding where the jumps may require braking right before or after, or as you pointed out: right in mid air.


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

always keep a finger on my rear brake most of the time, tho when the going gets rough, i just hold on to the bars and let the bumps keep the speed steady.


----------

